# Wismec Predator 228 (Pre-orders / ETA)



## VapingSquid (17/3/17)

Hullo vendors!

Anyone have these on order and know an ETA, or are offering a preorder in the near future?

Thanks!


----------



## The eCigStore (17/3/17)

jl10101 said:


> Hullo vendors!
> 
> Anyone have these on order and know an ETA, or are offering a preorder in the near future?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

Yes The Ecigstore will be having them in soon, order placed already, watch our thread

Thanks

Zunaid

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

